# OpenOffice3 build error on FreeBSD 9.1



## pniky (Jan 14, 2013)

Dear Fellows,

As I am on FreeBSD 9.1 which has no packages but only ports, after I updated ports, installed KDE4, MC and Samba, for an office suit I did:
[CMD=""]cd /usr/ports/editors/openoffice-3[/CMD]
[CMD=""]make -DBATCH install clean > err[/CMD]
Look how the err file ends:

```
[echo] +---------------------------------------+
     [echo] + Finishing ant project jaxws
     [echo] +---------------------------------------+

BUILD SUCCESSFUL
Total time: 3 seconds
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/jaxws/make'
/bin/mkdir -p /usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/build/bsd-i386/hotspot/outputdir
/bin/mkdir -p /usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/build/bsd-i386/hotspot/import
cd  ./hotspot/make && \
    gmake JDK_TOPDIR=/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/jdk JDK_MAKE_SHARED_DIR=/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/jdk/make/common/shared EXTERNALSANITYCONTROL=true TARGET_CLASS_VERSION=5 MILESTONE=fcs BUILD_NUMBER=b27 JDK_BUILD_NUMBER=b27 FULL_VERSION=1.6.0_32-b27 PREVIOUS_JDK_VERSION=1.6.0 JDK_VERSION=1.6.0_32 JDK_MKTG_VERSION=6u32 JDK_MAJOR_VERSION=1 JDK_MINOR_VERSION=6 JDK_MICRO_VERSION=0 ARCH_DATA_MODEL=64 COOKED_JDK_UPDATE_VERSION=320 COOKED_BUILD_NUMBER=27 ANT_HOME="/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/apache-ant-1.8.4" ALT_OUTPUTDIR=/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/build/bsd-i386/hotspot/outputdir ALT_EXPORT_PATH=/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/build/bsd-i386/hotspot/import ALT_SLASH_JAVA=/NOT-SET ALT_BOOTDIR=/usr/local/bootstrap-openjdk ALT_LANGTOOLS_DIST=/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/build/bsd-i386/langtools/dist all_product
gmake[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/hotspot/make'
cd /usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/hotspot/make; \
gmake VM_TARGET=product generic_build2 ALT_OUTPUTDIR=/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/build/bsd-i386/hotspot/outputdir
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/hotspot/make'
mkdir -p /usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/build/bsd-i386/hotspot/outputdir
cd /usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/build/bsd-i386/hotspot/outputdir; \
    gmake -f /usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/hotspot/make/bsd/Makefile \
	       LP64=1 JAVA_HOME=/usr/local/bootstrap-openjdk OUTPUTDIR=/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/build/bsd-i386/hotspot/outputdir GAMMADIR=/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/hotspot MAKE_VERBOSE=y HOTSPOT_RELEASE_VERSION=20.0-b12 JRE_RELEASE_VERSION=1.6.0_32-b27 HOTSPOT_BUILD_VERSION= product
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/build/bsd-i386/hotspot/outputdir'
cd bsd_amd64_compiler2/product && gmake -w " LP64=1 "
gmake[5]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/build/bsd-i386/hotspot/outputdir/bsd_amd64_compiler2/product'
gmake[6]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/build/bsd-i386/hotspot/outputdir/bsd_amd64_compiler2/product'
Compiling /usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/hotspot/src/share/vm/adlc/adlparse.cpp
rm -f ../generated/adfiles/adlparse.o
c++ -D_ALLBSD_SOURCE -D_GNU_SOURCE -DAMD64 -I/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/hotspot/src/share/vm -I/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/hotspot/src/share/vm/prims -I/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/hotspot/src/cpu/x86/vm -I/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/hotspot/src/os/bsd/vm -I/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/hotspot/src/os_cpu/bsd_x86/vm -I/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/hotspot/src/share/vm/adlc -I../generated -DASSERT -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -DTARGET_OS_FAMILY_bsd -DTARGET_ARCH_x86 -DTARGET_ARCH_MODEL_x86_64 -DTARGET_OS_ARCH_bsd_x86 -DTARGET_OS_ARCH_MODEL_bsd_x86_64 -DTARGET_COMPILER_gcc -DCOMPILER2 -DCOMPILER1  -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions -pthread -fcheck-new -m64 -pipe -DTARGET_OS_FAMILY_bsd -DTARGET_ARCH_x86 -DTARGET_ARCH_MODEL_x86_64 -DTARGET_OS_ARCH_bsd_x86 -DTARGET_OS_ARCH_MODEL_bsd_x86_64 -DTARGET_COMPILER_gcc -DCOMPILER2 -DCOMPILER1  -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions -pthread -fcheck-new -m64 -pipe -w -g -c -o ../generated/adfiles/adlparse.o /usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/hotspot/src/share/vm/adlc/adlparse.cpp 
gmake[6]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/build/bsd-i386/hotspot/outputdir/bsd_amd64_compiler2/product'
gmake[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/build/bsd-i386/hotspot/outputdir/bsd_amd64_compiler2/product'
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/build/bsd-i386/hotspot/outputdir'
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/hotspot/make'
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/hotspot/make'
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work'
*** [do-build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/openjdk6.
*** [run-depends] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/apache-ant.
*** [build-depends] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/editors/openoffice-3.
```

On console, there is a significant:


```
/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/hotspot/src/share/vm/adlc/adlparse.cpp:1: sorry, unimplemented: 64-bit mode not compiled in
```

I just don't know where to go from here... any hint would be welcome!


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 16, 2013)

> /usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/hotspot/src/share/vm/adlc/adlparse.cpp:1: sorry, unimplemented: 64-bit mode not compiled in



The compiler flags indicated that the build was configured for amd64 instead of i386. See the PR for more information about it.

Be sure you have updated your ports tree collection and reinstall java/openjdk6 port that currently have a bug in the Makefile that needs to be fixed. Set the environment variable MAKE_JOBS_NUMBER=1 in /etc/make.conf before building is a temporary workaround. Then install editors/openoffice-3.


----------



## pniky (Jan 17, 2013)

It worked. Now it is compiling rest of openoffice! Thanks, man! :beer:beergrin

PS: Someone please mark this one as solved till I reach 10 posts...


----------



## fonz (Jan 17, 2013)

pniky said:
			
		

> PS: Someone please mark this one as solved till I reach 10 posts...


You can ask a moderator/administrator to do that. Go to the forum index, see who's online (moderators are green, admins are (bright!) red) and send a PM.


----------

